# Getting Set Up For Deer Season



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Over the weekend got Shooting House built, got to put Burlap Curtains over the window. Setting looking down one ditch and a field. Did some more work on the Cabin.







More pictures coming


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Some pictures of the Farm. I can't do much as far as drawing Deer in because neighbor is pasturing Cattle on it. But gives me Private ground to hunt and I can even hunt it Urban Season being close to Town.







big rockpile


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Very cool, but I guess not all of us can have a great hunting spot like I do... My bedroom window overlooks a very active trail... I plan to pull up my easy chair, grab a cup of coffee.... then wait... in the warmth of my house while wearing a robe


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> Very cool, but I guess not all of us can have a great hunting spot like I do... My bedroom window overlooks a very active trail... I plan to pull up my easy chair, grab a cup of coffee.... then wait... in the warmth of my house while wearing a robe


 I sold my place like that. Neighbor said I killed all the Deer in the county. 

big rockpile


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

LOL.. well I'm limited to I think 5 this year if I can get all I can... Sounds like to me though in this area, even if every hunter took 20, we'd still have plenty left.. 

Looks like you're gonna have a good time this winter..


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

simi-steading said:


> LOL.. well I'm limited to I think 5 this year if I can get all I can... Sounds like to me though in this area, even if every hunter took 20, we'd still have plenty left..
> 
> Looks like you're gonna have a good time this winter..


 All depends what I hunt with. Archery Unlimited Antlerless, Firearms only one extra Antlerless per most counties but I hunt 5 counties plus get Road Kill.

big rockpile


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

big rockpile said:


> All depends what I hunt with. Archery Unlimited Antlerless, Firearms only one extra Antlerless per most counties but I hunt 5 counties plus get Road Kill.
> 
> big rockpile



I do believe one day I will pull a pic of BRP off one of my cameras!

You sure do get around! :trollface


----------



## Rafter B (Jul 23, 2011)

simi-steading said:


> Very cool, but I guess not all of us can have a great hunting spot like I do... My bedroom window overlooks a very active trail... I plan to pull up my easy chair, grab a cup of coffee.... then wait... in the warmth of my house while wearing a robe


 
lol that is just amazing. that is my dream house right there.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I could hunt from the house too but don't.





I just like going to the woods and seeing the turkeys and other critters too.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

better shoot that one in the neck to avoid the tractor tire and tractor , that's some tight shooting with all that stuff it the way no wonder you don't shoot them from the house 



alleyyooper said:


> I could hunt from the house too but don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, getting ready here too. First year they allow crossbow for anyone here. DNR figured it all out....can't buy just a archery license ....if you use a crossbow, you need to buy that license.... can only kill one buck if you buy both license...does, depends on the area you are in.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

yup total re-write of everything we knew about deer management rules and zones for more than 30 years 

then there is the public private property question , oh come on we walk right from one to the other in the same drive and what do we consider woodland tax land 

well it's not state land and it is more than half private so for that i decided to just call it private

now to buy a tag or not during the 3 day sale , I think not , son gets one i get one and i get one extra farmland already 

opening weekend I have so many relatives hunting in the party that so rarely shoot a deer and they are only out the first two days so as long as we can wave them over they can tag it legal , grandpa has tagged a deer almost every year he has been hunting and never fired a shot 

if you buy the conservation patron license it covers both archery and crossbow , I don't even have a crossbow but i bought the patrons license it was the 25 for the parks sticker , the 20 for the trail pass that put me over into the patrons license i was thinking do i really need turkey ,duck ,duck stamp , pheasant stamp ,inland trout stamp , fisher points otter points ,bear points , early goose but when i was at 145 with everything else the extra 20 was just a sure why not cover it all


----------



## gladetop (May 10, 2005)

Sleepin in the backyard last winter


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> yup total re-write of everything we knew about deer management rules and zones for more than 30 years
> 
> then there is the public private property question , oh come on we walk right from one to the other in the same drive and what do we consider woodland tax land
> 
> ...


Here Archery Tag $19 allowed two Deer either Sex two Turkeys.

Antlerless Archery Tag $7 Unlimited

Fall Turkey Permit $13 allowed two Turkeys

Firearms Any Deer Permit $17 one Deer either Sex

Firearms Antlerless Permit $7

Small Game Hunting and Fishing Permit $19

Spring Turkey Permit $17 allowed two Tom Turkeys.

Trout Permit $7

Managed Deer Hunt Permit Draw $17

Pretty cheap.

big rockpile


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

20 annual fishing but only 7 dollars fror senior citizens 
10 inland trout stamp
10 great lakes trout stamp
18 small game 9 for senior citizen
17 Federal duck stamp
07 state duck stamp
10 phesant stamp
24 gun deer 
24 archery or cross bow
03 cross bow upgrade if you bought the archery and wanted cross bow also 
03 spring turkey application 
15 spring turkey license
15 fall turkey
03 early goose permit
20 trapping
06 bobcat points 
03 otter points 
03 fisher points
25 state parks vehicle sticker
20 state trails pass

the patron is 165 it covers everything but wolf , bank lines , trot lines , and a few other unusual ones 

i know i missed a few things but they also offer the sportsman's for 60 that is deer , fish and small game


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

they are not always in the back yard near my stach. Some times they are in the front door flower beds.



Many times they are out the living room window down by the creek.





Turkeys also come thru to be seen but not like the daily show in the woods. The white object on the post is the catch for my wireless rain gauge. 



 Al


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Here we can only get one buck per year, no matter archery, muzzle loader, or shotgun/riffle. Antlerless depends on county, my county has a limit of 8 antlerless, next county over (4 miles) same, 8 antlerless.
We have to buy tags depending on what we are hunting with, but we do have a package deal: 1 buck, 2 antlerless, can be used any season; shotgun, archery, muzzle loader.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm getting ready for my deer and elk hunt. In Nevada we draw for tags, so even though I live in one of the best hunting areas in the state, I have to travel from the far West to the far East side to hunt. With all the apple trees at my place, the deer start living here in August and stay until the snow gets to deep.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice pics guys..thanks for sharing them...in the first pic ally, you ain't kidding anyone...you rang the dinner bell.... :nanner:


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Well they really do like the creeping Charlie in the yard.



Here you need a archery tag but what you harvest is subtracted from what you can get with a fire arm. Combo buck tag one has to be 4 points on one side other can be a spike with 3 inch stickers.

County I live in is unlimited doe tags 5 per day over the counter. County (delta) where deer camp is has no doe tags and some weird rules on the buck tags.

 Al


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

oneraddad said:


>


How much you pay this guy to watch your garden ? :lonergr:


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We had so many Deer die last year of EHD that they cut back on Antlerless Tags.

big rockpile


----------

